# Some of my keys aren't working in Chrome



## Fenrari (Mar 27, 2012)

Well the title of this thread is badly noted as all of the keys work in certain tabs but in others they decidedly don't. 

I've had this issue happen about 4 or 5 times in the past on my laptop and I can't seem to isolate the cause. In each of the times it's happened I've noted the following:

1. Only certain tabs are affected. - Google Search, Blogger, FAF, Twitter

2. The tabs affected aren't guarenteed to be affected next time the issue occurs.

3. Seems to hit the c, h and t keys every time. 

4. I can switch tabs, type it in something else and then paste back into the problematic tab. 

5. The issue Always resolves (is fixed) when I restart my laptop. 

6. Made sure my alt, ctrl, function and windows keys weren't accidentally being pressed as well. 

Anyone heard of a similar issue? Or know a fix? I don't mind restarting my laptop when it happens but it's just annoying :/


----------



## ThreeDawg (Apr 27, 2012)

To me, this sounds like a virus. Its only active when on such sites as Google, and is otherwise harmless.

You can attempt to delete, and re-install Chrome, see if that helps.

You can also attempt to scan the Chrome folders, and check if this virus planted itself in there.

Otherwise, you might just be best with using something akin to Firefox, or whatnot.


----------

